# HCG Levels....



## ~Mystique~ (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi

I am right in saying that at first HCG levels increase (double every 48-72 hours?) but then they fall? at what stage approx do the HCG levels begin to fall?

Kindest Regards & Thanks in advance xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know the times for definite, as we don't really deal with hcg levels as midwives, it's more a gynae nurses role. However, the placenta maintains the pregnancy from about 12 weeks, so I would expect that they begin to drop at that time,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ~Mystique~ (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you EmilyCaitlin 

Mystique xx


----------

